# how many is too many?



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

ok so have recently gone from 1 to 6 pets (plus my cat who lives with my parents) and it may go up to 8 within the next few days as am looking at adopting a couple of guinea pigs to keep my current guinea pig, Pixie, company. However people look at me like I'm mental when I tell them I have 6 pets and Mum nearly had a fit when I told her it might soon be 8. The way I look at it is that its my house (I live alone) and my money so if I have the time, space and money to look after these little critters then its my decision. But just curious what other people think. How many animals is too many and whats the most pets you have ever had at one time?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

It's only too many if you feel you're not coping and the quality care to each individual animal starts slipping. I managed to get to 13 rats at one point and I was almost about to admit I couldn't cope, time and moneywise. I'm down to 10 now, and whilst it's a lot more manageable, I still find three groups difficult and tend to wonder if my girls would be happier somewhere else...

I guess it's down to the individual really, what your personal situation is and how well you cope.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with Argent, It doent matter what others say if you feel that you are coping well and can offer each animal time, love, food, clean housing etc

I have got 4 hamsters, 2 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs which i find manageable, if i didnt think i could cope i wouldn't get any more pets. 

At one point i had 2 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, 3 mice, 2 rats and 4 hamsters. I managed fine with them and they all were given play time with me, food, clean housing etc but unfortunately the hamsters, mice and rats were mostly pretty old when i rescued them so some have passed away and i have rescued others.


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with the others, depends on how many you feel you can cope with. 

Our maximum was 8 rats, and that was perfect. However, that was with a different group of rats to the ones we have now. And I think any more now would be too much (currently 6), especially with the addition of a dog. 

As long as you have the time, money and desire to deal with more then do. I know someone for whom 3 rats was too many - though it took far too long for her to admit it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

as long as you can cope and they all have a good quality of life then you dont have too many, these days when people ask me how many animals i have i just say too many (as i know by their standards thats true) and laugh

at the moment i have 69 pets, and have lost 3 this week (dog, rabbit & hamster)


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

It is a very fair question, and I feel it depends on individual circumstances.

These can include and are not limited to:

1> Family members, will more pets cause tension between any family members
2> Space, is the home big enough, is the garden big enough
3> Time, do you have time to maintain, and if necessary exercise / train them all?
4> Funds, Can you afford vet bills, food, treats and toys?


Obviously the pet itself affects the response, for example you could have 4 cats, which would in theory take less looking after than one husky, as cats are very independent and huskies are pack / family orientated.

I dont think you have too many pets, as it seems they are small pets, however, I wouldnt go from 1 pet to 8 pets in a matter of a couple of weeks, I would like to make sure I could cope over a set period of say at least a month between introducing others. 

Please dont take offence at that, as no offence is meant, just personally I dont think I could cope with 8 new pets over such a short period, they wouldnt get the attention they'd have got if there was just one or two :s


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

As above really, so long as you can cope, then have as many as you feel you can 

I have 27 various fluffs and scales, most people just look at me open mouthed when they hear my numbers :lol::lol:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

It does depend from person to person. I agree with everyone here.
I would say to make sure you leave plenty of time between getting new pets though, as you can take on too much sometimes without realiesing it at first.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

At one point I had over 20 chinchillas and 2 dogs in the house with me - it was fine until I broke my arm and cleaning out the chinchillas became hard work. It was at this time I decided to stop breeding them and sold a lot of my younger animals. This left me with one pair and a group of 5 which I called the Grumpies and Oldies!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> It does depend from person to person. I agree with everyone here.
> I would say to make sure you leave plenty of time between getting new pets though, as you can take on too much sometimes without realiesing it at first.


Good post! I think sometims people can get carried away and get lots of new pets in a short space of time and then find themselves not being able to cope.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I have 12 pets at the moment and take on foster dogs from time to time, they all receive all the care they need and I still enjoy it all so I don't see a problem although people definitely think I'm mad!

Imo it's too many when the owner starts to struggle and/or when the animals aren't receiving all the care they need.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

frosty2010 said:


> I dont think you have too many pets, as it seems they are small pets, however, I wouldnt go from 1 pet to 8 pets in a matter of a couple of weeks, I would like to make sure I could cope over a set period of say at least a month between introducing others.
> 
> Please dont take offence at that, as no offence is meant, just personally I dont think I could cope with 8 new pets over such a short period, they wouldnt get the attention they'd have got if there was just one or two :s


no offence taken - did have 6 pets at one point a while back (2 gerbils living together and 4 hamsters who had to be kept seperate as they would fight!) so I know I can cope with the 6 I currently have. the 2 new additions might not be happening now as not had a response back about collection  still want to find a friend or 2 for Pixie so she has company when I have to be out


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

So long as you have the resources and time, I don't see a problem. I at one point had 49 rabbits which I used to breed. I also have 2 Macaws and a cat that adopted us. When we decided to get a dog, we gave up breeding rabbits and just kept our 13 family pet ones who are in bonded groups. 
It all depends on the time and love you can give them!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

ChatterPuss said:


> It all depends on the time and love you can give them!


my boyfriend has started saying he comes in second place to them so they defo gets loads of love :001_smile:


----------

